# mkv codec for wmp



## godstech (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is such an animal? (mkv codec for wmp to play mkv in wmp?)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what is MVK for?


----------



## godstech (Oct 23, 2006)

Matroska MKV file? not mvk


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

typo, sorry 

http://www.matroska.org/technical/guides/playback/windows/index.html


----------

